# ummm is this weird or is it just me, case temp to low?



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

my motherboard is an msi board, and right now i have open the pcalert4 software thats bundeled with the board. and my case temp has dropped to 15degrees cel, or 59 farenhight, (sp?) and an alarm is sounding and this program is freaking out.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Try another program, either speedfan or everest. You could have a faulty sensor, or the software isn't reading it right, that's been known to happen. You could also cram a house thermometer in there to double check.


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

but will it hurt the system? i know its close to that when running, ive seen it from speedfan go anywhere from 16-25 case temp, 

one reason im worried is im bout to add a second exhaust fan on the top blowing hot air out.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

The lower the temperature the better, many people would love to have your 'problem'. 25* celcius is only 77* Farenheit, so it's not out of the realm. 

I honestly wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## warlocke (Apr 13, 2006)

lol ok just wanting to make sure that was safe, just thought it was weird a temp alarm was being thrown for being to cool lol


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can also stick a temperature probe in your case if you have one. If you don't, they are very useful tools.


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

With extreme temperature differences & very high humidity,condensation may occur on the cool hardware. Your're nowhere near those extremes. Erroneous temp. reading logical culprit.


----------

